# Pompano - It's What's for Dinner



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Step one - Catch a delicious pompano and invite a few whiting friends. 









Step two - Cut boneless fillets from said pompano and whiting.









Step three - Dredge in flour, milk and eggs, and Panko breadcrumbs. Make sauce on stove top from butter, lemon, and white wine. Lightly fry fillets, spoon sauce over, serve with mashed vanilla sweet potatoes, and enjoy.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Pomps are, indeed, delicious.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what are vanilla sweet potato's?... a type of spud or you add vanilla to them before mashing?...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> what are vanilla sweet potato's?... a type of spud or you add vanilla to them before mashing?...


Nuke/bake/boil (I nuke for 5 minutes to save time) and peel your sweet potatoes. In a small sauce pan add butter, heavy cream, and vanilla. In a working bowl finely mash cooked sweet potatoes, and slowly mix in butter mixture. Serve hot. Gives them a great taste and it's not too bad for you unlike the traditional brown sugar or white sugar dessert versions.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

good eats for sure! thanks for sharing the pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

sounds like a good recipe... will try it soon, thanks...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem, enjoy.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

looks good nice catch


----------

